

Ask HN: What jobs allow you to build products while you work? - sandpiper

A fire fighter dispatcher said that he had most of the day to write (he was an author).<p>So I'm asking Hacker News: what are the best jobs if you want to have free time at the computer to code, write, and create?
======
zantax
I used to think and strategize about code while working full-time in a
factory. If you get a job that's not mentally demanding, you can do that, and
be ready to code when you get home.

------
rman666
* graveyard shift * student with low class load * vice president of USA (what does he do?) * unemployment

